# Alutech Fanes konfigurieren



## Hurzelwurzel (20. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann man bei Alutech sein Rad auch anders konfigurieren als vorgeschlagen?

Ich hätte z.B. gerne ne ZEB Gabel und Coil Dämpfer mit Shimano Komponenten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Aninaj (20. September 2020)

Ich habe einfach bei Alutech angefragt... Die können dir wohl am ehesten sagen, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

